# Cut out with D Coates



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

Drew let my wife and me tag along with on a cut out he did.

http://i700.photobucket.com/albums/ww1/camp_branch_bee_ranch/100_2351.jpg 

http://i700.photobucket.com/albums/ww1/camp_branch_bee_ranch/100_2352.jpg 










http://i700.photobucket.com/albums/ww1/camp_branch_bee_ranch/100_2354.jpg 

More pics
http://i700.photobucket.com/albums/ww1/camp_branch_bee_ranch/100_2355.jpg

http://i700.photobucket.com/albums/ww1/camp_branch_bee_ranch/100_2356.jpg

http://i700.photobucket.com/albums/ww1/camp_branch_bee_ranch/100_2357.jpg

http://i700.photobucket.com/albums/ww1/camp_branch_bee_ranch/100_2358.jpg

http://i700.photobucket.com/albums/ww1/camp_branch_bee_ranch/100_2359.jpg

http://i700.photobucket.com/albums/ww1/camp_branch_bee_ranch/100_2360.jpg

http://i700.photobucket.com/albums/ww1/camp_branch_bee_ranch/100_2361.jpg


Thanks Drew!!!


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

that fella holding the five gallon bucket looks like he is going to fall asleep. 

Looks like you did a fine job of getting to bees put up.

G3


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Rod and Julie were troopers and did great. The two "supers" in the side firebreaks? I'd never seen anything like that before. No queen had ever been in there as the comb was clean and without any signs of brood. The guy holding the bucket is Bob and he got all of the capped clean comb for crush and strain. Bob's starting beekeeping with this hived colony. They more than filled one deep with brood and bees. The hive has since been moved to two deeps and they are being fed 1 to 1 syrup to get comb drawn and reserves for the winter. Not sure if I got the queen (simply too many bees) but he'll be looking for fresh eggs or queen cells.


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

Curious to know if he ever found the queen or eggs.


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

That is so cool!! I wonder how long it had been there. Also, is that a kid's playhouse?


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

There were so many bees I did not find the queen nor was I honestly looking for her. I apparently got her but I never saw her. From what I was told they are continuing to take syrup and draw out comb. The folks who I extracted them for wanted them to have as their own hive.

It is a kids playhouse but hadn't been used as such for at leat 15 years. I'd bet bees had been in there for at least 5 years from the thickness and color of the dirty comb. I melted down the dirty comb and got a few pounds of wax that were much cleaner than I expected. The two side panels of clean capped honey was something completely unexpected. I left it with them. They said they got 2 full quarts, I thought it would be more though. When I came back to get the 10 frame nuc box they gave me the wax.


----------



## letsrodeo (Jun 6, 2009)

Makes ya think that a ten frame box just isnt realy big enough?


----------

